# Coding question



## lspray (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello,

I code for a Derm practice and have a question regarding the use of 96401 (chemo administation code) and E&M. The Amevive represenative told us we can use 90772 or 96401 when coding the injection. My question: Is there an E&M component in the 96401? The physican always reviews labs at each visit(blood is drawn everyother visit),reviews the history/ROS, exams the patient all before the injection is given. I'm not sure if we should be coding a 9921X and 96401 or just the 96401. Hope I made sense.

Linda


----------

